
Inspiration UI – Find design inspiration from real live projects - gzmihai
http://inspirationui.com
======
TheAceOfHearts
This is awesome! I had been wanting EXACTLY this for a long time now. I'm not
a UX / design person, but I appreciate the impact that it has. Normally I'll
just look at what others are doing and implement my own variations on it, but
it's difficult to find small examples, and exploring stuff in websites such as
dribbble is tedious.

~~~
eps
[http://patterntap.com](http://patterntap.com) used to be great for this sort
of thing, but then the guy behind it decided, ironically enough, to redesign
the interface and that killed the site. Also Dribbble came out around the same
time, so it didn't help either.

------
guelo
Most of those designs look the same to me. It's the "clean", minimalist, flat,
vibrant colors, boring fad. It's sad that creative artists are not allowed in
professional design.

~~~
Silhouette
There are plenty of creative people doing professional UI design work.
However, usually they aren't the ones posting yet another flat or Material
Design dashboard to Dribbble.

------
giancarlostoro
The 404 error pages are rather amusing:

[http://inspirationui.com/tags/254](http://inspirationui.com/tags/254)

^ Tags should really be you know, actual tags, not tag ID's though, how are
search engines supposed to know what each tag is outside of the URL (which is
the easiest indicator I would assume). Only just noticed this about tags.

~~~
gzmihai
Yes, you are right. Those URLs should be prettier. Thx for your feedback

------
weaksauce
Love it. I would love to have this for mobile apps too.

~~~
achow
[http://pttrns.com/](http://pttrns.com/)

------
brandnewlow
Also check out [http://Crayon.co](http://Crayon.co) to find designs sorted by
industry.

~~~
lentil_soup
Was curious about that site, but why do they lock me out until I sign up! Hate
that new trend :(

~~~
bshimmin
Weird that they would do that with this sort of site. Weirder still, there's a
tiny link in the footer which takes you to the actual content
([https://www.crayon.co/f/](https://www.crayon.co/f/)), which you can look at
a for a second or two, or until you scroll or something, until an annoying
signup modal appears. Said modal can of course be trivially banished by
editing the DOM (or with a single line of JavaScript).

------
modelmodel
very nice! how is the content sourced and picked?

~~~
gzmihai
I have a private chrome extension wich help me to grab the image & URL quickly
for a particular pattern (I have plans to publish this extension). I curate
the content from various design inspiration sites I visit daily.

I started this project as a solution to capture and organize web patterns that
I like.

~~~
eps
What you do is you _collect_ , not _curate_.

PS. The hamburger menu and the "all patterns" droplist don't work in Mobile
Safari. They don't respond to taps at all. FYI.

~~~
gzmihai
I believe I have a combination from both.

P.S. thx for the ios issue. now it's fixed.

------
Exuma
Now... take some advice from your own UI inspiration and don't do something as
insane as adding a white 90% opacity overlay as you're scrolling and mousing
over things. Extremely jarring.

~~~
gzmihai
I guess it's a matter of taste here, but I'll take the feedback.

